# best design for small cheap run-in shed



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

I know the topic of run in sheds has come up some, and I have read those threads, but I am going to bring it up again with some specific questions.

I am eventually planning on getting 2 mini donks




. I can't spend much money on the front end setting everything up for them. I plan on fencing in their area with normal field fence. I need to decide on a plan for their run in shed. I want to keep it cheap and simple. I also need a place to store hay and whatever small amout of tack I have (wont be much, a few brushes and halters). I would like to compeltely build the shed myself. I have no problem with getting something up now and upgrading it later. The layout of where I plan on putting the shed and the paddock are as follows:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QSpZA...feat=directlink

and

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/09o29...feat=directlink

The land slopes from bottom to top (so shed is on higher ground than paddock). and the top faces south, the bottom faces north (ish). I would like the shed to be outside / on the edge of the paddock fence line, maybe with some kind of closable window. I would like to be able to toss them hay in the morning on my way to work without having to enter the paddock, as I will be in work clothes 

1) What do you suggest for foundation. Again I want cheap, but I dont need my shed to fly away or everything to get super muddy.

2) What do you suggest for flooring. related to #1. i need cheap, but not mud.

3) outside material- wood boards, plywood, metal siding, vinyl siding? Whats cheapest and whats best?

4) what size for the mini donk area? for the origional plan i want to keep it open, not like two stalls. if i need to seperate them temporarily i can always throw something up.

5) what about hay? should i have part of it be run in shed, and part enclosed to keep hay in? how big should this area be? they will be on hay year-round, as the area isnt big enough to keep them just on pasture. i know the larger the footprint is, the more it will cost. would it make more sense to store the hay above in a loft type style? How much room will I need to store hay? Assuming they each eat 1 flake a day and i need it year round. not sure exactly what time of year i can get hay / how long i will need to store it for during the winter.

6) which way should it face to avoid wind? also note where the trees are in my drawing. there are no trees to the left and right of it, just neighbors yards.

7) what do you suggest for roof material? again want cheap, but will at least last a while and keep them dry

8) any ideas for getting plans? I'm sure i can figure it out myself but if there are detailed plans for exactly what i want for a few bucks or free ill take em!

9) the opening: shoudl it be all open or half siding half open door. i have seen some people with some kind of plastic stripping they even put in front of the door to keep the rain and cold out. does it then get too hot in the summer? I live in tennesse. The weather is farily mild, but we do get winter storms now and again (generally temp in the teens and a half foot of snow over a week at the worst, then it melts). in the summer we can get into the 90s for a week or so, but generally stays 70s and 80s.

10) paddock ground: as i said, the area isnt big enough to keep it grass. it will end up being a dry paddock. the area away from the shed does slope down. how to i avoid the small hill from getting muddy and slippery, what about the low area? Should i put something on the ground (sand, gravel, straw, etc)?

Any thoughts and additional info would be greatly appreciated. Show be pictures of sheds that you built, and tell me ~ how much they cost!


----------



## ruffian (Feb 9, 2010)

friesepferd said:


> I know the topic of run in sheds has come up some, and I have read those threads, but I am going to bring it up again with some specific questions.I am eventually planning on getting 2 mini donks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little concerned that in every line you are looking for "Cheap or free". Are you absolutely sure you are going to be able to keep these donks like they should? You are going to need decent hay ($4+ a bale) Plus grain. Farrier, Possible vet bills. The cost of animals are the cheapest part of having equines. Please don't take offense, I am not trying to upset you or anything like that. Just making you aware of what you are potential getting into.


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

oh yes, i am well aware of the costs of owning these animals and what they require. I am just looking to lower start-up costs. I have plenty of income and knowledge to take care of these guys, I just really don't want to spend $4,000 on a little run in shed when there is no need to. No offense taken, I understand how that may have come across incorrectly. I have every intention of taken good care of these little guys. I have paid and arm and a leg in vet bills for my dogs already and have no problem doing so (heck, one of my dogs costs me about a $100/mo in special anti-allergy food alone)

(donkeys generally dont take grain by the way, only in special circumstances or if they are preg.)


----------



## Shari (Feb 9, 2010)

What you are wanting isn't going to be really cheap or free.

Here is what we did.

Put down a load of 1/4- properly packed to level the area. Bought a heavy duty metal car port, that can handle a lot of snow and high wind. It cost $2,700+ 3 years ago. It has heavy duty mobile home ground anchors.

I have lined the floor with recycled horse stall mats. The inside is lined with Hog panels so the horses will not push out the metal siding. Have had no issues but 1" thick plywood would be better.

It really does need insulation and a vapor barrier on the ceiling at times but 90% of the time the inside is dry.

DH cut some of the Alder out of the hay field so he cobbled together a rustic but sound corral around said shed. And enclosed one end. And Elephant could rub on it and not take it out.






Before the gate






Enclosing the other end. The posts are 4' into the ground set in concrete. Cross members are bolted in.






Added the used but still in very good condition abet ugly, 1" thick fiberglass panels.






For the small paddock we have a Costco Car port. It is anchored two ways.. the Buckets of pea gravel and sand and tied to rebars driven into the ground. It has survived some very high winds. It is protected a bit by the big trees and the way the land rolls. The inside is also lined with hog panels. (No flames please)






We keep our hay in the garage but we also only have electric heat and we know the hay has been properly cured.


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wondering about those canopy style car ports. Yours really holds up fine in the wind? I would obviously need to put up some kind of kickboard inside and make sure it was secured in the ground well, but I think that idea is neat for a quick cheap setup.

Anyone else have thoughts on these or use them? Again I plan on putting up kickboards and even having the outside be most likely not where they can get to it, so if i needed to i could easily make it so they cant even get the the canvasy material if thats a concern.

Looking at one canopy wesite i see a few styles. Let me know your ideas on each:

light: http://www.acecanopy.com/canopyenc10x20w-115-28.html cheapest but i think might not be sturdy enough

heavy duty: http://www.acecanopy.com/10suhedusnca.html better

canvas: http://www.acecanopy.com/18caca.html would have to add wall in back, but that wouldnt be so bad

dome: http://www.acecanopy.com/caro12.html these look sturdyer. Would be a smidge harder to put up kickboards. but not bad.

Any other suggestions on how to best keep one of these (or any other building) down?


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

they make them for horses too: http://www.quickcanopies.com/shelterlogic-...s-canopies.html


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 9, 2010)

For about $100 -$150 each. I made 6x8 4-sided horse huts that look like dog houses or mini barns. They are movable and fit one mini just fine in them. During breeding season, I can have both mare and stud in them and they make room for each other just fine also. They turned out so well that I get LOTS of complaments on them all the time.

Email for photos as I cant post one for some reason. [email protected]


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 9, 2010)

Until I could buildmy barn i used the outdoor garages. I would choose them over a canopy. Much stronger. I liked the round style. Here where there is snow I needed the snow to be able to come off easier. With some of the other styles the way the snow sits actually stretches the material and makes it cave in.

The company is shelter logic. So far i've had 2 of these for my horses. Now they act as a goat house/storage and a hay barn/storage.

http://www.shelterlogic.com/garages/

I'll try and find pictures. 1 of them we set up for a birthing stall for my mare.

Okay these are the only pictures I could find.. I know I had ones from when we first put it up, but they must be on my external hard drive which doesn't connect with my new laptop.

We built a stall pretty much in the middle of the carport. I believe it was about an 8x8. I left about a 4ft area in the front to act as a run in for the horses. Then the back part was about another 4ft where I put down pallets for hay and then I had grain and i stored all my supplies in there.

Just so you understand how durable these are. My first one, which is about 4 years old now, has taken flight 3 times. We didn't tie it down good enough! Through swamp, prickers, and bamboo. Dragged upside down with ice in it by quads. Its still holding up!!


----------



## Shari (Feb 9, 2010)

friesepferd said:


> I was wondering about those canopy style car ports. Yours really holds up fine in the wind? I would obviously need to put up some kind of kickboard inside and make sure it was secured in the ground well, but I think that idea is neat for a quick cheap setup. Anyone else have thoughts on these or use them? Again I plan on putting up kickboards and even having the outside be most likely not where they can get to it, so if i needed to i could easily make it so they cant even get the the canvasy material if thats a concern.



This one does hold up well, have had that one in place for over 5 years but again, it is in a slightly sheltered area with the very big Doug firs on one side and the roll of the land on the other, which does offer some wind protection.

It is anchored down with the post and footing in the buckets filled with pea gravel and sand, which makes it very heavy. Plus.. we have the cross bars above tied down to Re-bar driven 4' into the ground. This keeps sheds like this from being blown away or moved by horses itching on it.

The Tarps only last about 3 years and then they have to be replaced. The frame is holding up very well.

I do love how light it is inside these kinds of sheds.


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

> This one does hold up well, have had that one in place for over 5 years but again, it is in a slightly sheltered area with the very big Doug firs on one side and the roll of the land on the other, which does offer some wind protection. It is anchored down with the post and footing in the buckets filled with pea gravel and sand, which makes it very heavy. Plus.. we have the cross bars above tied down to Re-bar driven 4' into the ground. This keeps sheds like this from being blown away or moved by horses itching on it.
> 
> The Tarps only last about 3 years and then they have to be replaced. The frame is holding up very well.
> 
> I do love how light it is inside these kinds of sheds.



how much does a replacement tarp cost in comparison with the origional purchase?

I'm guessing most likely I would get something like this for a cheap semi temporary solution, and build a more perminent barn like shed a few years later, but if it works out well I may just keep it and replace the tarp. who knows.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 9, 2010)

We have a "triple wide" calf hutch in our paddock that the minis like. We bought it used and have had it for almost 12 years. It holds up to snow and wind. I think we paid like $300 for it, but I have no idea how much they are used. We bought it when we were first married and renting a place that we couldn't build on. We had to replace the wood skidders on the bottom once, but that is the only maintenence we have needed to do to it. It is something like this:http://www.ezhutch.net/minibarn.php

http://www.ezhutch.net/minibarn.php

We also have a single calf hutch that our former stallion likes, b/c he was used to being by himself anyway. It is surprisingly warm in there in the winter!

Both hutches are moveable. I think the small one got blown over in a storm once, but we don't have either anchored down. The larger one is more easily moved with a tractor loader, but you can "muscle" it around if you have to. The big horses haven't been able to "get a grip on it" to move it around themselves.

That being said, I still like my stall barn with the attached lean-to shelter. It is nice to be able to have a place to work with the horses, even if it is up and down the barn aisle. If you are only going to feed 'em and lead 'em, just a shelter is fine.


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

i dont mind the idea of using a smaller hutch like the calf ones, however, if i did, i would still need a place to put hay.

if i used one of the larger garage things, i could seperate a part of it off and still store hay there, but if i got a smaller one hay would have to go elsewhere.

Does anyone store hay in a location other than a barn or storage shed? If so, where?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 9, 2010)

See if anyone in yor area sells second hand steel, saved me a bundle. I prefer the front of the barn not completely open,but you can have one block the doorway.You can use osb or plywood to make a relatively inexpensive run in,painting will prolong it's life.My main advice would be ask around,get recyled things,windows,doors etc.


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you seen the shelters made from cattle panels bowed between t-post? very cheap shelter to make, 6 post, two panels and a tarp. Depending on how much hay they would work for storage as well, the only issue is they are not very tall ( maybe 5 ft center)


----------



## stormy (Feb 9, 2010)

I use calf hutches for many of my smaller groups, the round ones shelter up to 4 minis comfortably though I had to have the entry cut down a bit as they come with about a 12" step in design. Paid $500 each new and delivered, bought some used for around $250. For hay the stock panel and tarp type shelter should cover and protect 10 or 12 bales at a time. The canvas carports have not worked well here, I have carts in one and hay in another. My cart shelter blew apart one winter when only a couple years old and my hay shelter has gone airborn twice this year dispite having extra tie down spikes put in.


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 9, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> Have you seen the shelters made from cattle panels bowed between t-post? very cheap shelter to make, 6 post, two panels and a tarp. Depending on how much hay they would work for storage as well, the only issue is they are not very tall ( maybe 5 ft center)



i have no seen those. can you further explain or provide a sketch? I dont quite know what you mean.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 9, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and add.....We've tried the Cosco tarp shelter without success. We've anchored them down with T-posts, but our high winds destroyed them.


----------



## Reble (Feb 9, 2010)

My friend uses a big storage truck trailer, and just took off the doors and put in a gate.

You can get them in all sizes... some can be 45' - 48' or smaller.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Feb 9, 2010)

HI! WE BUILT SHELTERS FROM INFO WE GOT OFF OF FORUM. WE USED 16' CATTLE PANELS AND ARCED THEM AND SECURED THEM WITH T-POST. THEN USED TARPS TO COVER THEM AND THEY MADE WONDERFUL SHELTERS AND INEXPENSIVE. I'M NOT SURE BUT I THINK I SAVED PICTURES SOMEONE SENT ME. IF YOU WANT YOU CAN EMAIL ME AND I'LL TRY TO SEND THEM TO YOU OR GIVE WEB SITE WHERE THEY CAME FROM.


----------



## CritterCountry (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone know if those canopy/car port shelters are available in Canada?


----------



## Thinking small (Feb 10, 2010)

CritterCountry said:


> Anyone know if those canopy/car port shelters are available in Canada?



Their are we've had a few not for horses just storage of tractors and such. We lost most of them though, a freak winter storm years ago. We still have one left (different brand) but the darn door zippers are broke




but it keeps the big tractor covered plus holds some junk.

Here is one company

Visit My Website

I can't recall the name of the one we still have standing.. try googling portable garages/carports .. since i know the one i posted isn't near you and the other company i am thinking of isn't close either.


----------



## Candice (Feb 10, 2010)

Before we built our barn my husband simply built a simple 3 sided run in out of plywood. Very simple and very inexpensive and it worked great. When it came time to build our barn we were able to use Dock wood. We have customers on the lakes with very long docks and when they replaced their docks they gave us the wood. Its all good solid treated wood. It saved us a lot of money. I have 5 8x12 stalls on one side and 4 8x8 on the other side plus a nice sized feed room.


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW! Im surprised about all the emails on my $100-$150 4-sided mini barns I have got. If someone wants, you are more then happy to post photos here as I cant figure out how too.

*Thanks for all the great commets on them!*

I love them too and will be building 2 more this summer.


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 11, 2010)

ok... pictures of MindyLee's little barns can be found HERE.

I would post them directly to forum but there are quite a few.

I think they look very nice and really are exactly what I was looking for.

MindyLee please feel free to post dimensions and whatever other info about them on here


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 11, 2010)

*The 2 smaller mini barns are 6x8 $100-$150 to make each*

6ft deep

8ft wide

4ft tall in the back

6ft tall in the front

*6x8 mini barns materials are:*

frame 2x4's

walls 7/16 plywood

trim 1x4's

roof shingles

2' drywall screws

roofing nails

*Bigger mares barn is 8x16 $1000 to make*

8ft wide

16ft deep

7ft tall in back

8ft tall in front

_Thanks for posting a link for photos frieseprerd_


----------



## My2Minis (Feb 11, 2010)

MindyLee, you are awesome!


----------

